# BBq Pics



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

I did a cook for my family and friends to celebrate my son's 1st birthday. Here are some pics.

Brian


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

holy cow i am hungry now!!!


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Very nice pic's. where did you say you lived I lost your address. LOL


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Did you do that corn cassarole on the grill? 

I have a co-worker that does pancakes and eggs on a flat-iron on the pit... clames they can't be beat


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Did you do that corn cassarole on the grill?
> 
> I have a co-worker that does pancakes and eggs on a flat-iron on the pit... clames they can't be beat


That is homemade mac and cheese, cooked in the oven.

Brian


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Great looking food & son .Congrats & Happy Birthday to your Son.


----------



## Marcos (Jan 6, 2008)

That looks mighty yummy! And say Happy B-day to the little guy! Enjoy him as much as you can now cause they grow mighty fast.


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Well thanks alot, I just threww that dang samwich in the garbage!


----------



## huckleberry (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey Buddy I have to smoke one this weekend Im not good at doing briskets can you throw some pointers my way.Greatly would Apreciate it, THANX


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

looks great!


----------

